# [By Demand] Digit March 2008



## Asfaq (Jan 29, 2008)

Here's the deal... you have till the 5th of Feb to tell us what you want on the CD/DVD. Fire away...


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

Adobe PhotoShop Elements 6.0 Tryout...... Please *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif


----------



## spitfire (Jan 29, 2008)

1.Pinnacle Studio 11
2.J-River media center
3. XP SP3 RCif possible


----------



## nvidia (Jan 29, 2008)

Fast track to learning Linux from scratch.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> Fast track to learning Linux from scratch.



FT to OS already there na ?


----------



## nvidia (Jan 29, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> FT to OS already there na ?


What?


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

^ Fast Track to Open Source is already given


----------



## nvidia (Jan 29, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^ Fast Track to Open Source is already given


I dont want FT to OS.. 
Forget it...
FT to Programming in VB


----------



## New (Jan 29, 2008)

XP SP3 and Vista SP1 on DVD and Fast Track to OC.


----------



## Hustlerr (Jan 29, 2008)

Cheatbook 2008 and with any of its update


----------



## utsav (Jan 29, 2008)

Winamp ,xp sp3., updates of anti virus suites like nod ,kaspersky


----------



## Riteshonline (Jan 29, 2008)

Please,Please,Please 
One of the Demo
Company of Heroes Demos
Company of heroes Opposing fronts Demo


----------



## mjacobin (Jan 29, 2008)

1. Winamp
2. Windows XP SP 3 RC, 
3. Windows Tools developed for developers and IT proffesionals.
4. Some tools for Sound recordings, Web Developments.



Asfaq said:


> Here's the deal... you have till the 5th of Feb to tell us what you want on the CD/DVD. Fire away...


Inspite of last month request for Visual studio 2008 you haven't packaged it. so what the use of asking again.


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 29, 2008)

Winamp 5.52


----------



## Asfaq (Jan 30, 2008)

mjacobin said:


> Inspite of last month request for Visual studio 2008 you haven't packaged it. so what the use of asking again.


 Duh! Thts cuz it was already on the DVD last month.


----------



## adi007 (Jan 30, 2008)

Asfaq said:


> Duh! Thts cuz it was already on the DVD last month.


That's Beta 2..it will expire soon..


----------



## saubrl (Jan 30, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> I dont want FT to OS..
> Forget it...
> FT to Programming in VB


 
plz i need this one


----------



## Gigacore (Jan 30, 2008)

*gDocsBar 0.5.4*

gDocsBar is a sidebar extension for Firefox, a perfect companion for Google Docs. With gDocsBar, you can drag and drop multiple files into the sidebar to upload documents. You can search and filter documents right from the sidebar.

*i.d.com.com/i/dl/doors/spotlight_gdocsbar.jpg

Size: 110.59K


----------



## kumarmohit (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok The final Visual Studio 2008 Express please and can you guyz work out a deal with tose ITIdiot guyz to distribyute their podcasts, they have some really great stuff and you can cut out some of the demos and make space for a set of the month's episodes. 

Here:

*www.itidiots.com/


----------



## nitinm (Jan 31, 2008)

Please bring back the 1 hour small games which are provided by gamehouse!!


----------



## smj (Jan 31, 2008)

1. CA Antivirus 2008
2. total commander ultra prime 3.5
    (*www.softpedia.com/get/File-managers/Total-Commander-Ultima-Prime.shtml)

3. Cheatbook 2008 (*www.cheatbook.de/lxb2008.htm)

4. winamp 5.5 

5. Nero 8.2

6. Windows Live Messenger 9

7.  avk antivirus 2008

8. Win Xp SP-3 (*www.softpedia.com/get/Others/Signatures-Updates/Windows-XP-SP3.shtml)

9. avk antivirus 2008


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2008)

Microsoft Visual Studio Express 2008 *FINAL*
Nero 8.2.8
Microsoft Office 2007 SP1


----------



## nvidia (Feb 1, 2008)

Please give a tutorial on how to host a LAN game in NFS-MW using Hamachi....


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 1, 2008)

LightZone for linux please.
*www.lightcrafts.com/linux/index.html


----------



## amandeep86 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Everyone Wants*

*100% to be included : Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3*


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Spiderman 3 - Full Game>......


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Everyone Wants*



amandeep86 said:


> *100% to be included : Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3*



100% percent no final release by Feb 5 : Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3


----------



## nvidia (Feb 2, 2008)

Is Windows Xp Sp3 released?


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2008)

nvidia8800 said:


> Is Windows Xp Sp3 released?


No, not yet. Its in Release Candidate stages.........


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 2, 2008)

...and some web softwares 

*Wordpress 2.3.2* - Download

*myBB 1.2.2.1* - Download 

*CCounter* (Click Counter / Download Counter)

*phpBB3 "Olympus" 3.0.0* - Download


----------



## Riteshonline (Feb 2, 2008)

Some Cool review of *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif
Geforce 8 Series Graphics Cards,
                  OR
Nvidia Nforce chipset Motherboards,
                  OR
DDR2 SLi ready Rams,
                  OR
Intel Core2Duo,Core2Quad Processores,
                  OR

Powersupply Unites With Detailed Specification
                  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif
                  *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37a.gif


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2008)

*>>>>>>>>> My Wish List For March 2008 Issue<<<<<<<<<<<<*

*Microsoft Visual Studio 2008 Professional 10.00.1075.23 CTP*

*My Pictures 3D 1.2*
View your photo album in a virtual 3D gallery in the manual or screensaver mode

*SQLyog for Windows 6.15*

*Qube 2.7*
Websearch client for instant, single-click access to information from
the collective index of traditional search engines

*RJ TextEd 4.11*
Web development tool and a Unicode text editor

*Awasu 2.3.2 Beta*
Monitor news from thousands of web sites

*NolaPro 4.0.2851*
Web-based business management solution that can be tailored to any business

*Wireshark for Windows 0.99.7*

*a-squared Free 3.1.0.6*
Scans the computer for malicious software: Trojan Horses, Dialer, Worms, Spyware

*InsideCAT Lite Edition 4.01*
Professional disc cataloger with compressed file support

*Perl 5.10.0*
High-level programming language

*Alcohol 52% Free Edition 1.9.7.6022*

*AV DVD Player Morpher 3.0.9*
DVD edit software to make movie and video CD

*Zirconia 2: Battle 1.1*
You and an AI opponent play vertically scrolling shooters, split-screen style

*QuickTime Lite for VCP 1.0.8*
QuickTime viewer and download support

*DNS Redirector 6.4.5*
Web filtering and HotSpot management solution

*DAEMON Tools 4.11.2*

*Pismo File Mount Audit Package 1.0.0.038*
Enables access to ZIP, ISO, Private Folder files from any application

*DrmRemoval 3.2.0*
Remove DRM from your protected audio and video

*Rainlendar Lite for Linux 2.3*

*Natural Word 0.9.8*
Natural Command entry for Microsoft Word

*DeviceLock 6.2.1 Build 12087*
Locks access to almost all hardware devices

*Moon Secure Antivirus 2.1.1.150 Beta*
Opensource Antivirus with enterprise class protection


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 2, 2008)

*Win Bubble 1.6*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2268/2236100202_51c5f967b7_o.jpg

*Two Clicks, “Check and Apply”*

In just two clicks, WinBubble will help you to Customize and Tweak your Windows Vista easily. Its features cover Customization, Security and Optimization.

Link: *unlockforus.blogspot.com/2007/11/winbubbles-features-gap.html


----------



## xooldude (Feb 2, 2008)

_*XP SP3, Vista SP1, Visual Studio 2008 Express Edition (final version) & SQL Server 2008 Express Edition (final version)  Oracle Database Express Edition.*_


----------



## Asfaq (Feb 4, 2008)

So far so good.. we need more software, so browse around on the net and let us know here if you want anything interesting on the CD-DVD.. We have another day to go


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

*Suggested Software*



Asfaq said:


> So far so good.. we need more software, so browse around on the net and let us know here if you want anything interesting on the CD-DVD.. We have another day to go


How about MinGW Developer Studio ? Its a suite similar to M$ Visual C++. But its freeware.

Then there is Glade, an interface/window designer for Gnome and Windows. Its awssome to create simple GUI programs using it and it accepts C++, C, Java, Perl and Python bindings.

An EBook with a 400 page 73 mb Student's guide on Ubuntu has been released. Its intresting.

And you have MinGW, Minimalistic GCC for Windows, a tool that intergrates with the command prompt to enable compiling software in windows the *nix way, by doing ./configure + make + make install. Intresting for wannabe programmers, and those who want to compile software like Lame from source code and show it off.

There is this Game called Urban Terror, and it has a zip file download that contains the executables for Linux, Windows as well as Macintosh, and is only 753 mb. Its a freeware based on Quake 3. I am sure you will enjoy it if you like quake 3 and counter strike. It plays like the former, and looks like the later.

You might want to give Fedora Transformation, Vista Transformation Pack and Flykite OSX, which give Windows XP the feel of the top competing OSes. A fun collection that I have.

There is also XML Notepad by microsoft. Its a freeware XML editor. being a small 1.8 mb file, its a novelity to give in the digit CD.

And ofcource, there is Hydrogen. An addictive Drum Machine Software for Windows, Mac OSX and Linux, made using QT3, it can help you create excellent beats and you can download more drum kits to make it sound even better. If you want, I can post a few samples here. As you gave Frets on Fire, its compulsary that this software must be given to compliment it.

Please also think of including the latest betas of Lotus Symphoney, OpenOffice.org 3 and Firefox 3.


----------



## utsav (Feb 4, 2008)

Some good css editors


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 4, 2008)

even a notepad can be used to css  

but dreamweaver can do better. 

Please provide some good picture and video editing softwares


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

utsav said:


> Some good css editors


for that, there is always Notepad++, a light weight text editor which has syntax hilighting for a variety of scripts and languages.


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

All Ubuntu Updates please....


----------



## utsav (Feb 4, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> even a notepad can be used to css
> 
> but dreamweaver can do better.
> 
> Please provide some good picture and video editing softwares



even a baby knows this that notepad is a text editor for most files .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

utsav said:


> even a baby knows this that notepad is a text editor for most files .


even a baby knows that notepad sucks. I prefer VIM, gEdit, Notepad++, Emacs, etc.


----------



## utsav (Feb 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> for that, there is always Notepad++, a light weight text editor which has syntax hilighting for a variety of scripts and languages.



thanks 4 d suggestion Mr Spammer


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

utsav said:


> thanks 4 d suggestion Mr Spammer


Mr Spammer ? then what is the_devil_himself ?


----------



## utsav (Feb 4, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Mr Spammer ? then what is the_devil_himself ?


these days u r posting just like anything.and u r not leaving any thread without your post..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

utsav said:


> these days u r posting just like anything.and u r not leaving any thread without your post..


but atleast my posts are relavent or useful or related or sencible.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 4, 2008)

*WinGuggle 1.0* 

Get your Windows Vista Product Key easily

WinGuggle is a small application that can get your Windows Vista Product Key easily. No Installation is needed, Just unzip the archive and launch the application.

Download


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

*sourceforge.net/projects/policeforces/
Police Forces, an OSS Clone of Counter Strike based on Sauerbraten Engine
Available for linux and windows


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 4, 2008)

*RocketDock 1.3.5*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2005/2241608152_4caf02c2a6_o.gif​
RocketDock is a smoothly animated, alpha blended application launcher. It provides a nice clean interface to drop shortcuts on for easy access and organization. With each item completely customizable there is no end to what you can add and launch from the dock.



> This is really better than ObjectDock.. rox



*HomePage*


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

Give some good games that work in ubuntu...


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 4, 2008)

* Add some Video reviews for games.

* Please provide the latest patches to some of the best selling current games like Crysis, COD4 etc.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

How about the Full Retail Legal Version of Counter-Strike: Condition Zero CDs ?
The way you gave motocross madness, you can also concider giving this beauty.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 4, 2008)

Plz plz plz plzplz plz  "VISTA SP1 ".......................
Its already leaked into torrents...will be available tomorrow....so include it in march...

do it to regain confidence of buyers after the feb flop issue !


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Plz plz plz plzplz plz  "VISTA SP1 ".......................
> Its already leaked into torrents...will be available tomorrow....so include it in march...
> 
> do it to regain confidence of buyers after the feb flop issue !


+1


----------



## nvidia (Feb 4, 2008)

+1 for Windows Vista SP1.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 5, 2008)

+1 for Windows Vista SP1


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 5, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> +1 for Windows Vista SP1


 


nvidia8800 said:


> +1 for Windows Vista SP1.


 


MetalheadGautham said:


> +1


 


spitfire said:


> Plz plz plz plzplz plz "VISTA SP1 ".......................
> Its already leaked into torrents...will be available tomorrow....so include it in march...
> 
> do it to regain confidence of buyers after the feb flop issue !


 
If you have any tech knowledge, SP1 is just released to Manufacturing. It is not available for Download legally.

You cannot include it even if it has leaked to the torrents.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 5, 2008)

hmmm
will it take so much time (6 weeks)  to be available for download ?


----------



## ThinkFree (Feb 5, 2008)

Google Pack


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ FYI : first of all it is not yet released.Secondly no mag would waste their bandwith on RC releases and SP3 RC was requested by many users last month but they have not included so its useless to tell them again and again


----------



## puneet_84 (Feb 5, 2008)

include a tutorial for creating movie DVD and VCD from AVI/XVID format....
u know its very hard to find *perfect softs and procedure* to convert 3 700MB AVI to one DVD of 4.7GB. or one 700 MB AVI to VCD(using 2CDs)
also include the demo versions of the softwares needed for doing so.


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 5, 2008)

Nor is the Vista SP1 out, it is not coming out before March.


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 5, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> ^^ FYI : first of all it is not yet released.Secondly no mag would waste their bandwith on RC releases and SP3 RC was requested by many users last month but they have not included so its useless to tell them again and again


 
PC World India included the RCs of both Vista SP1 and XP SP3 in their February edition DVD.

Dont give incorrect info out here!


----------



## bhunnu16 (Feb 5, 2008)

Mandriva 2008 DVD
Old cartoons


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 5, 2008)

+1 for Mandriva 08 DVD

@alsiladka : i didnt knew that . oops! sorry mate

@bhunnu16 : what do u mean by Old Cartoons ?


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 5, 2008)

^ cartoon movies.. not ur harry potter


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 5, 2008)

^^LOL ..... OK OK

let me add : Tune Up Utilities 2008 EN Trial version  ( if it hasnt been included in jan or feb edition )


----------



## nvidia (Feb 6, 2008)

Please give Wine for Ubuntu if its not given before


----------



## Riteshonline (Feb 6, 2008)

Company of heroes Demo.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/63.gif


----------



## xooldude (Feb 7, 2008)

*www.itsvista.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/05/waik.jpgThe _*Windows Automated Installation Kit*_ (Windows AIK) is designed to help customize and deploy the Microsoft Windows Vista. By using Windows AIK, you can perform unattended Windows installations, capture Windows images with ImageX, and create Windows PE images.

Just 900 MB Download *www.modelflight.com.au/buy_models/images/newsticker.jpg

www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=C7D4BC6D-15F3-4284-9123-679830D629F2


----------



## ico (Feb 8, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> let me add : Tune Up Utilities 2008 EN Trial version  ( if it hasnt been included in jan or feb edition )


+1 for TuneUp Utilities 2008 Trial


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 8, 2008)

Asfaq said:


> Here's the deal... you have till the 5th of Feb to tell us what you want on the CD/DVD. Fire away...


 
Guys , 5th is long gone, Stop requesting


----------



## utsav (Feb 8, 2008)

Many guys post here again and again just to increase post count


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2008)

But Digit Guys should extend  this to first 10 or 15 days of a month.
How could they end the request section so early. What'll they they do on the rest days of the month?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 8, 2008)

XP SP3................plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 8, 2008)

^^^Really!

This is not the demand thread for future issues and SP3 is not released yet.


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 8, 2008)

ok, in march or april

fast track on visual basic 2008 ....


----------



## Dark Star (Feb 9, 2008)

KDE 4.01 Live Cd


----------



## utsav (Feb 9, 2008)

BAs bhi karo yaar.date nikal gayi


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Feb 9, 2008)

We here are bandwidth starved people. It would be an immense help to all budding I.T engineers like me if you guys started Video Tutes from You Tube etc, in "Developers" or any other section u wish..Plllleeeaaaassseee...


----------



## Serious_Sam (Feb 10, 2008)

Antivirus updates of nod 32 n kasperkey, tutorial for vb scripting, video tutorial if possible


----------



## Rahim (Feb 11, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> KDE 4.01 Live Cd


+1 for this.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Feb 11, 2008)

Visual Studio 2008 Professional RTM 90 day Trial + Windows Vista SP1 (If available). Please provide the RTM version of the professional or Team Edition of Visual Studio. I need it for evaluation but the download is huge 3.84 GB and i once got it corrupt by orbit download manager at 1.32 GB  I am on a 128kbps snailband (


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 11, 2008)

utsav said:


> Many guys post here again and again just to increase post count




like this ^^^^^^ ?

Anyway... VistaGlazz


----------



## utsav (Feb 11, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> like this ^^^^^^ ?
> 
> Anyway... VistaGlazz



u r the guy who is spamming this thread .dont u see that the last request date was 5th


----------



## Riteshonline (Feb 13, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/s10.gif*STOP IT!!!!**gigasmilies.googlepages.com/18a.gif


----------



## tent (Feb 14, 2008)

adobe pagemaker


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Feb 14, 2008)

Guys, haven't you understood it yet, theres no use asking them for some software or article, I've been asking for Fast track to Flash for about 15 months now..
And they hardly pay attension!!!


----------



## hskpunjabi (Feb 15, 2008)

could any body help me. i want to know is the courier service is available for my town gurdaspur, near Amritsar(Punjab) iwant to subscribe digit.
i have sent a mail to help@jasubhai.com  but it seems digit team is not happy in getting one more subscription . a weak has passed and they haven't replied me.
my id is hskpunjabi@gmail.com


----------



## power_8383 (Feb 16, 2008)

Digital Camera shootout in magazine ?


----------



## ComputerUser (Feb 17, 2008)

Cheatbook 2008


----------



## karina_got_it (Feb 19, 2008)

review on nokia 5610XM your mobile review din include that


----------



## 100.dx (Feb 20, 2008)

xp service pack 3 rc2 ..


----------



## anshul (Feb 22, 2008)

I believe that we must all know how to operate dos in windows because all those who like to fiddle on with the windows must know DOS.So how about giving a FAST TRACK TO MS-DOS.????


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 26, 2008)

anshul said:


> I believe that we must all know how to operate dos in windows because all those who like to fiddle on with the windows must know DOS.So how about giving a FAST TRACK TO MS-DOS.????


there is no dos in any windows version NT onwards. besides, DOS sucks. I think you are confusing the command prompt with DOS. besides, DOS is soooo old. Digit should have given a fast track on it in 1988, not 2008. And yes, command prompt is just a compromise for those who need CLI. It does not have big features.

If you really want a CLI thats advanced and still devloping, try BASH
*
 Give us a Fast Track to BASH commandline and Shell Scripting*


----------



## rachitpant (Feb 27, 2008)

include stroke it , look for it , great software and its free ,
allows u to control ur entire pc with mouse gestures  and its light weight too


----------



## thevirus7 (Feb 27, 2008)

Visual Studio 2008 Professional Edition (90-day Trial) 

pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee

*www.microsoft.com/downloads/detail...EC-ED72-4A79-8961-25635DB0192B&displaylang=en


----------



## littledrop (Feb 28, 2008)

Possible to include Debian?


----------



## nish_higher (Feb 28, 2008)

check thinkdigit.com
march digit's contents out, another crap + fast track to more crap   
yea i know this isn't the feedback thread but still.....
Company of heroes oppoing fronts demo-good work for this
is this multimedia special


----------



## venom007 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Please Please 

1. Mandriva 2008 DVD
2. Visual Basic 2008
*


----------



## evewin89 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: Everyone Wants*



amandeep86 said:


> *100% to be included : Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 3*


i also wanted the same. "WINDOWS XP SP3"

u should also include some video tutorial this time..


----------



## manistar (Mar 6, 2008)

some new linux LIve CD


----------



## ico (Mar 6, 2008)

*March issue has been released, so why are you all guys posting here??*


----------



## nvidia (Mar 6, 2008)

^^Dude March issue is released. 
Think Digit

Btw, why isnt this thread closed?


----------

